# Tailstock Die Holder



## Cwalker935 (Oct 6, 2015)

Can anyone point me to a source for 1 1/4" tailstock die holder or info on how to improvise one.  I have found one that is part of a set but is more than I would like to pay.  I do not have a metal lathe so am not in a position to machine something.  I am thinking about trying to fashion something out of a piece of maple.  Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## magpens (Oct 6, 2015)

Little Machine Shop sells a tailstock die holder ... not sure the size ... it should work on either a metal lathe or a wood lathe.

Die Holder 2314 - LittleMachineShop.com


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 6, 2015)

magpens said:


> Little Machine Shop sells a tailstock die holder ... not sure the size ... it should work on either a metal lathe or a wood lathe.
> 
> Die Holder 2314 - LittleMachineShop.com


 
Thanks but they do not have one for a 1 1/4 die.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 6, 2015)

Die Stocks | Travers.com

New Lathe Tailstock Floating Die Holder Set MT2 Myford Atlas South Bend | eBay


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Jonathon, one of those looks like it will work.


----------



## Curly (Oct 6, 2015)

I bought one of the die holders from Victor Machine and use it by sliding it over an appropriate transfer punch in the drill chuck. 

Using the phone to respond to this thread or I would post a link.


----------



## drise (Oct 6, 2015)

I was looking for a die holder for a 1.5 inch die last night. The only ones I found were out of my price range. I saw the one from Victor machine but did not know if the 3/4 inch shank was solid or not. If it is hollow that would work.


----------



## Curly (Oct 6, 2015)

They are hollow. I can't give you a measurement as my shop is in 2 shipping containers for a while. Those holders are the ones I referred to a couple posts back. Cheap enough to have one for each die you commonly use.


----------



## drise (Oct 6, 2015)

I was hoping that was the case. Thanks for the info


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 9, 2015)

You can make one out of a good hardwood, I have used Osage orange to make a die holder.  You need to make the diameter larger, I use 3x3x4 blanks when I did it.  In a 4 jaw chuck drill a 1/2" hole all the way through, then drill the inset part for the die.  I use an expanding mandrel and turn it round, then I drill and tap for the set screws to hold the die in place.   After the holes for the set screw is tapped, I drizzle CA glue into each of the threaded holes, let them dry and tap them again.   

You have to be gentle with the wood die holders, if you jack it like you so a steel one, you will mess it up and get to make another one.  I turn it about a 3/4 turn and the back it off so it doesn't bind up.  I have one that is about 5 years old, cut threads on a lot of projects, and it still works.  But if I would abuse it, it won't last one project.

I have also made tap guides, using 3/4" pieces of 3" long aluminum rods.  Finding the right size drill bit for the end of the tap is the hard part.  I drill the drill chick end 2" deep for a 1/4" steel rod so that it slides in the hole.  The other end I drill for the tap, and side drill and tap for 2 set screws.   Set the tap in so the set screws hit the flats on the tap.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMuZujQ5_8s


n-joy.


----------



## Jim Heaton (Oct 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WDIZOtXaZY&feature=youtu.be

This is a video by IAP member texatdurango.  In the video a homemade die holder is demonstrated.  Good luck.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 9, 2015)

Bought this one on the net complete help.

Peter.


----------



## Charlie69 (Oct 10, 2015)

I too use the (1") one from victor machinery, hard to beat the price. 
1-1/2" Round Die Holder with 3/4" Shank


----------

